# Eco's Build Thread



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I've been collecting parts for my 13 lt cruze over the course of a few months now, and finally things are finding there way onto the car. I dont have major plans for the car, but here is what I have done from the info learned on this great site. 

So far here is what I completed:
-Re-gap plugs
-Factory fog light kit
-Vinyl wrap bowties
-Debadge remaining emblems
-K&N intake
-Ltz chome door handles
-Ltz rims
-Tint 

Future plans:
-Maybe led tail lights
-VG sharkfin
-Touch screen radio similar to a factory mylink system
-Possibly paint interior silver trim to different color. 
-Possibly fmic
-Tune

Now onto the pics: Heres the clean slate I started with. Its a 13 lt with the all star option, which includes sun roof and 9 speaker pioneer system. Other than that is has the black cloth interior and a 6 speed manual trans. 















Was nervous about pulling the fascia off with only 150 miles on the car, but was simple to do with the write up on here.





















Next I picked up a used K&N for a great price, and decided to debadge and black out the bowties.















More to come! Thanks for looking and be sure to check out and following me on instagram at Garebear321 for more cruze adventures.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Next on the list and after some long hrs of searching, I found these:








I also purchased some cool chrome factory handles:








And here is the end result. Many more pics to come in the future.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looking good so far


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> looking good so far


Thanks!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love it. The chrome handles on the blue paint makes it really pop.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Love it. The chrome handles on the blue paint makes it really pop.


Thank u very much! As easy as the handles were to install they definitely made everything come together.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! When I buy my 1LT Cruze, I too plan on adding the OEM chrome door handles and the LTZ rims. Yours looks really nice! Where did you purchase your LTZ rims from and how much did you pay for them?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! When I buy my 1LT Cruze, I too plan on adding the OEM chrome door handles and the LTZ rims. Yours looks really nice! Where did you purchase your LTZ rims from and how much did you pay for them?


Thanks, I think its a good clean stock look. As for rims I bought them on ebay awhile back. I got them for 500 bucks. More than I wanted to pay but I wanted the rims more than I wanted aftermarkets. Sometime u got to pay to play lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

$500 for all four LTZ rims is a steal! Considered yourself lucky to have gotten these rims for anything under $1000! Was there any damage to them? I'm always worried about buying stuff off ebay.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ya, now that u mention it the price wasn't bad. It did include all the wheel caps and new valve stems. Rims are in perfect condition, they looked almost brand new. I scored a deal on brand new tires as well. I got a set of four good year F1 asymmetric all season tires for 450 all together. So with new tpms sensors, and mounting + balancing I'm sitting just a little over 1000 bucks for everything. As for ebay, don't be worried just do ur homework and study the pics as much as u can. If u do come into an issue where ur not happy with the condition of something, most sellers will issue a refund. In fact, I had this happen not long ago for a part I bought for my harley. The description of the item stated it was in great shape, but when I received the part, I could tell someone modified it. I told the seller and he issued me a full refund and was understanding. However, that is only one case out of hundreds of transactions I've done on ebay.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

New tint is on. Cops up north my way can be a pain so I did 50% up front and 35% on rears.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

nice. I want to get darker tint on mine. The stuff from the dealer just doesn't block enough light or heat


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> New tint is on. Cops up north my way can be a pain so I did 50% up front and 35% on rears.
> View attachment 31754
> View attachment 31762


Looks real nice! How do you like the 50% tint? What brand and kind of tint did you go with?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> nice. I want to get darker tint on mine. The stuff from the dealer just doesn't block enough light or heat


If you're worried about heat, get some thinsulate in your ceiling. I can get you in touch with Don at sounddeadenershowdown.com to get you some of that stuff.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you're worried about heat, get some thinsulate in your ceiling. I can get you in touch with Don at sounddeadenershowdown.com to get you some of that stuff.


I might have to try that, it would be a good project to install after it cools down some (in prep for next summer). When it hits 90+ the car just bakes inside, doesn't help that it is a dark color with black interior.
I would still like darker tint for light


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the look in the last pic. One if my favorite colors. Think I would have gone the no chrome route on blue. But I have the chrome covers on my bgm so go figure.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!



Starks8 said:


> Looks real nice! How do you like the 50% tint? What brand and kind of tint did you go with?


As for tint I'm not sure on brand, I had a local shop do it. Tint is one thing I'll let a specialized person install instead of myself. I am very pleased with it tho. It isnt too dark, which is convenient at night, and it definitely helps keep the car cooler on sunny days!


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you're worried about heat, get some thinsulate in your ceiling. I can get you in touch with Don at sounddeadenershowdown.com to get you some of that stuff.


I always thought the heat came from the windows, and never gave the roof one bit of thought! Never heard of putting Thinsulate in the headliner though. Does it really work?


----------

